# PE Design Next



## hawaiianphatboy (Apr 28, 2008)

I am using PE Design Next on my Brother PR1000 machine. Can anyone tell me how to delete the jump stitches on imported digitized files?? I receive some files after they have been digitized, and the sew out looks good when sent to me from the digitizer. However, when I send the file to my software, there are at times a lot of jump stitches that jump all over the design. When I try to select the trim option on the software between items, the option is not available. I have even tried to check the settings on the machine but there are none that offer jump stitch trimming. Aloha and Mahalo for the help.


----------



## richt74 (Feb 11, 2011)

Hiya
I use barudan machines and compucon software so I can't help you on the settings you need to change the design. If you send me the design I can have a look at the design an edit it for you.
Thanks
Rich


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

So it is not trimming when it changes colors or position? When you open the design, there should be a color list on the left side of the screen that shows each section in sewing order. There should be a pair of scissors beside each section. If not, go up to the top and find the option to insert the cut option I am not at my pc right now that has it on it, but I know it is there.


----------



## sassystitches (Sep 16, 2010)

Are you using a DST file? We had a similar situation using DST files on Brother machines. Turns out there is a "DST" setting in the menu on the machine. Can't remember what ours was set to but we change it to 3. Started trimming as expected on DST files. It could also be your design but I just wanted to mention that setting also.


----------



## hawaiianphatboy (Apr 28, 2008)

jean518 said:


> So it is not trimming when it changes colors or position? When you open the design, there should be a color list on the left side of the screen that shows each section in sewing order. There should be a pair of scissors beside each section. If not, go up to the top and find the option to insert the cut option I am not at my pc right now that has it on it, but I know it is there.


Thanks for the response. No it is not trimming when it is jumping from area to area leaving large jump stitches. When I look at the stitch order screen, there is no scissors next to each one, and at the top of the screen the scissors is subdued and unable to be selected. This seems to happen on only some files and I am not sure what the difference is when they are supposedly all PES files. In the past sometimes I was able to get away with dragging the file from the actual email right into the program and that helped but other times even that does not work. Should I be asking for the file to be digitized in another format? Aloha and Mahalo for the concern and response.


----------



## hawaiianphatboy (Apr 28, 2008)

sassystitches said:


> Are you using a DST file? We had a similar situation using DST files on Brother machines. Turns out there is a "DST" setting in the menu on the machine. Can't remember what ours was set to but we change it to 3. Started trimming as expected on DST files. It could also be your design but I just wanted to mention that setting also.


Thanks for the reply. I don't think it is a DST file, I asked for it to be made into a PES file, and when I download it, it shows the .pes extension.When you changed the settings on your machine, did it still show the jump stitches in the program when you ran the stitch simulator? I see it when I run the stitch simulator and then it stitches out that way. Aloha and Mahalo. Besides, what does that DST setting do on the machine anyway. I just looked and mine and it was set at five(5).


----------



## hawaiianphatboy (Apr 28, 2008)

Here is the design as it stitched out on my PR1000 using a digitized .pes file.


----------



## sassystitches (Sep 16, 2010)

hawaiianphatboy said:


> Thanks for the reply. I don't think it is a DST file, I asked for it to be made into a PES file, and when I download it, it shows the .pes extension.When you changed the settings on your machine, did it still show the jump stitches in the program when you ran the stitch simulator? I see it when I run the stitch simulator and then it stitches out that way. Aloha and Mahalo. Besides, what does that DST setting do on the machine anyway. I just looked and mine and it was set at five(5).


I don't use PE Design so I couldn't tell you there but mine showed dotted lines in my software, not a solid jump line. If you are using PES then the DST setting won't matter but if you ever use DST files keep that setting in mind if the machine isn't trimming. Another thing is if you had it professional digitized and they used Wilcom I understand there were some issues with the older versions of Wilcom when saving in PES format related to trims. If they gave you the .EMB file I could take a look and try to save it again for you.


----------



## youngg (Sep 1, 2015)

Please Help.
I have a Brother INNOC 1500 with PE design nexr program
When drawing a design, how do I create a design outline that precisely follows the entire outline of my embroidery motif on the inside pattern as well as the outside outline?.
Choosing the running stich icon gives an outline that is skimpy and does not look professional.
If I buy a design, the outline is even and smooth on the whole design, on inside lines as well as the outside outline. How do they do that?


----------



## ShirlandDesign (Nov 29, 2009)

Are your trimmers turned on?


----------

